# Sticky - Member Login System (access Resort Reviews, etc.)



## Makai Guy

*[Outdated post that does not apply to current website.  Retained for historical purposes only.]*

TUG initiated a new login system for the Members-Only areas of the TUG website on 23 Mar, 2007.

This new system replaces the universal TUG Member Username/Password combination that all TUG Members used previously for gaining access to the Members-Only sections of the TUG websites (Reviews, Ratings, etc.). Instead, each TUG Member now receives a personal Username/Password combination to use to log in to the Members-only areas.

Please recognize that the BBS and the Members-Only areas STILL are *two separate login systems*, however by following these instructions you can simplify your TUG access by using the same username and password in both systems.

*HOW TO GET SET UP IN THE NEW MEMBER LOGIN SYSTEM*

*If you are NOT a TUG Member*
You will need to join TUG to gain access to the Members-Only areas. *Click here* to go to the Member Login Page.






Click the 'click here' link and follow the prompts to join TUG.​*If you ARE a TUG Member*:
*Click here* to go to the Member Login Page.






*Click on the 'Password Request Form' link.*  You will be asked for your email address.  *It is best to enter the email address that is in your TUG membership record,* if you know what it is.
*
Your results will vary depending on which email address you enter:*
*If you enter the email address that is in your TUG membership record*, the system will grant you access as a TUG member and will provide accurate information about your membership expiration date.
If this address is also the one you use for the TUG bbs, the system will have already matched you up with the username you use on the bbs.  You will instantly be sent an email with your personal Member Login information.

If this address is NOT the one you use for the bbs, you will be asked to provide your bbs username so that you can use the same username in the Member Login system as you do on the bbs.  You will then be sent an email with your personal Member Login information.​
*If you enter your email address from the bbs*, _but it is not the email address in your TUG membership record_, the system will match you with your bbs username, and will instantly send you an email with your personal Member Login information.  When you receive your password and log in, the system will indicate your membership has *expired*.   This is because you supplied a different email address than is in your membership records, so the system could not match your bbs username up with your membership account.
If you know the email address in your membership record, and if it is still a valid address at which you can receive mail, return to step 1 and enter that address.  Note that if you are currently logged in to the Member Login system, you'll have to log out first.

If you don't know what email address is in your membership record, or if you know that address is no longer valid, submit the *Email Update form* to get your desired email address into your membership record. This will allow the system managers to match your member information to your bbs username. If all else fails, you can email Brian Rogers at tug@tug2.net to get this straightened out.​
*If you submit any other address* the system will not recognize it.
If you know the email address in your membership record, and if it is still a valid address at which you can receive mail, return to step 1 and enter that address.

If you don't know what email address is in your membership record, or if you know that address is no longer valid, submit the *Email Update form* to get your desired email address into your membership record. This will allow the system managers to match your member information to your bbs username. If all else fails, you can email Brian Rogers at tug@tug2.net to get this straightened out.​
If you have problems with this process, you can post in this thread to get help: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43798
*The Member Login system will email the following information to you:*
Confirmation of your Member Login username.
Initial (temporary) Member Login password
Current BBS Member Code


*BBS Users: Update your temporary Member Login password*
If you have an account on the TUG bulletin board, it is strongly suggested that when you log into the Member Login system, you change your new Member Login password to match the password you use on the bulletin board.  That way, you can use the same set of login data for all of TUG.






When logged into the Member Login system, just click on the 'Change Password' link and follow the prompts.


*BBS Users: Enter the new BBS Member Code in your BBS profile.*
The bbs won't know you're a TUG Member unless you do this.  Please *click here* for instructions on carrying out this step.


----------

